# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ  ΕΠΙΧΑΛΚΩΣΗΣ    ΣΕ  ΕΠΙΚΑΛΛΥΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ  ΝΙΚΕΛ    ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ

## mariost

ΕΠΙΧΑΛΚΩΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΩΝ ΝΙΚΕΛΕΝΙΩΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΩΝ.
https://youtu.be/DBYcEPhJThM
Στο πείραμα αυτό προσπάθησα να επιχαλκώσω κάποιες μεταλλικές επιφάνειες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήτανε εμφανές μόνο σε επιφάνειες νίκελ όπως διάφορα νομίσματα.Δεν πέτυχε σε σκέτο σίδερο ή σε γαλβανιζέ επιφάνεια.Χρειαζότανε πιστεύω καλλίτερος φυσικός και χημικός καθαρισμός.Ο χαλκός έχει καλή πρόσφυση στο νίκελ και αντίστροφα. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο μπάνιο απεσταγμένο νερό και διάλυμα υδροχλωρικού οξέως (άκουα φόρτε) . Λόγω προηγούμενης μελέτης σε κάποιο πείραμα με νιτρικό οξύ από λάθος στην περιγραφή σε 2 σημεία στο βίντεο αναφέρθηκε ο όρος νιτρικό οξύ και νιτρικό άλας. Εδώ έχουμε διάλυμα HCL σε νερό (υδροχλωρικό οξύ 14 % σε εμπορική συσκευασία-ακουα φόρτε) .Τα άλατα που δημιουργούνται στο διάλυμα είναι χλωριούχα άλατα του χαλκού.Σαν άνοδο βάζουμε χαλκοσωλήνα υδραυλική καθαρισμένη από σκουριές και λίπη. Σαν κάθοδο το προς επιμετάλλωση αντικείμενο το οποίο το καθαρίζουμε επιμελώς 
με ελαφρό τρίψιμο με σύρμα για κατσαρόλες και ασετόν ή καθαρή βενζίνη. Δουλεύουμε με λαστιχένια γάντια για να μην μεταφέρουμε λιπαρές ουσίες με γυμνά χέρια.Προσοχή στην παρακάτω λεπτομέρεια. Λόγω κάποιας λάσπης που σχηματίζεται πολύ γρήγορα στα αντικείμενα προς επιχάλκωση πρέπει να τα ανακινούμε συνέχεια και να τα βγάζουμε κάθε τόσο από το δοχείο - μπάνιο για καθαρισμό από την λάσπη.Η λάσπη αυτή υπόθεσα ότι είναι κάποιο άλας του χαλκού αλλά τελικά πρέπει να είναι οξείδια του νικελίου που σχηματίζονται στην κάθοδο και πρέπει να απομακρύνονται γιατί εμποδίζουν την επικάθιση καθαρού χαλκού.Το ίδιο συνέβη και με ηλεκτρολύτη θειϊκό χαλκό (γαλαζόπετρα). Τα μπαινοβγάζουμε τουλάχιστον 5-6 φορές κάθε 5-10 περίπου λεπτά.Έτσι επιτυγχάνουμε αξιόλογο και ανθεκτικό πάχος επιχάλκωσης.
Προσοχή μακριά φλόγα και σπινθήρες και ο χώρος να αερίζεται καλά.Υπάρχει κίνδυνος ανάφλεξης του υδρογόνου που παράγεται σαν φυσαλλίδες στην κάθοδο της συσκευής.Το υδροχλώριο επίσης είναι πολύ επιβλαβές στο αναπνευστικό σύστημα. Οι οδηγίες αυτές στο παραπάνω πείραμα δεν αποτελούν κανόνα απλά προέρχονται από καθαρά προσωπική εμπειρία και αποτελούν υπόδειξη για όποιον θέλει να ασχοληθεί με παρόμοια πειράματα επιμετάλλωσης.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΧΑΛΚΩΣΗΣ ΕΔΩ:https://youtu.be/DBYcEPhJThM

----------

dinos.liaskos (13-05-19), 

Gaou (12-05-19), 

nick1974 (12-05-19), 

VaselPi (12-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

ωραιο κι ευχαριστουμε. 
Για υλικο επαργυρωσης διαλυοντας το μεταλο σε οξυ μετα σε τι αγωγιμοτητα πρεπει να αραιωσουμε περιπου ωστε και να μην καταστρεψουμε το υλικο μας αλλα και να γινει επαργυρωση χωρις να θελει κανα μηνα?
Οπως καταλαβαινεις κυριως για χαλκο ρωταω.
Παλια ειχα κανει πειραματακια επιμεταλλωσης με ετοιμα υγρα απ αυτα που πουλουσαν για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους στο Connrad με πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα,  και ειχα ασχοληθει και λιγο πειραματικα με εξορυξη χρυσου, αλλα αυτο αν και σαν διαδικασια μοιαζει, δεν ειναι ιδια αφου εκει δε μας ενδιαφερει να μην καταστραφει η καθοδος, αλλα απλως να μαζεψουμε οσο περισσοτερο απ το υλικο.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kos56

Αγαπητέ φίλε Δοκίμασε την επιχάλκωση στα νομισματα με διαλιμα γαλαζοπετρας και ταση 2-2.5 volt και οχι παραπανω ταση . Τα Aμπερ αυξανουν αναλογα την επιφάνια της επιχάλκωσης .Η αυξηση της τασεως καίει τον χαλκο που μεταφέρεται και γινεται η λασπη που βλεπεις. Σε προκες δεν εχω καταφερει  να κανω τιποτα παρα μονο λασπη.

----------


## mariost

> Αγαπητέ φίλε Δοκίμασε την επιχάλκωση στα νομισματα με διαλιμα γαλαζοπετρας και ταση 2-2.5 volt και οχι παραπανω ταση . Τα Aμπερ αυξανουν αναλογα την επιφάνια της επιχάλκωσης .Η αυξηση της τασεως καίει τον χαλκο που μεταφέρεται και γινεται η λασπη που βλεπεις. Σε προκες δεν εχω καταφερει  να κανω τιποτα παρα μονο λασπη.



Το ξεκίνησα με γαλαζόπετρα  και είχε το ίδιο  αποτέλεσμα και πολύ χειρότερο όσον αφορά την λάσπη. Δεν προσκολλήθηκε καθόλου χαλκός .Βέβαια  η τάση ήτανε μεγαλύτερη καθώς και η ένταση του ρεύματος.Σίγουρα αυτό έφταιγε.Από ότι κατάλαβα αν πιάσει ένα στρώμα χαλκού  αργότερα μπορείς να ανεβάσεις την τάση όχι όμως την ένταση πάνω από 1,5 - 2 Α.Και θέλει με κάποια διάταξη συνεχή ανάδευση.Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω με ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες   σε  γυμνό σίδερο και γαλβανιζέ με καλλίτερο καθαρισμό  να  δω τι φταίει .Είναι σίγουρα θέμα πρόσφυσης.Επίσης σε μικρή κλίμακα θέλω να δοκιμάσω επινικέλλωση. Χρησιμοποιούν εκεί   χλωριούχο νικέλιο (ηλεκτρολύτη) που το αγοράζεις   ή το φτιάχνεις μόνος σου με προθέρμανση  μπάνιου φύλλων νικελίου  και  ηλεκτρολύτη αλάτι (NaCl) . Επίσης αντί για φύλλα  βάζουν το λεπτό συρματάκι που είναι τυλιγμένες οι χονδρές χορδές κιθάρας (είναι λένε καθαρό νικέλιο).Υπάρχουν σχετικά βιντεάκια.

----------


## kos56

Αγαπητε η ενταση (αμπερ) ειναι στανταρ για καθε τετραγωνικό χιλιοστό της επιφάνειας του αντικειμένου και εξαρτάτε απο την ταση !!!!! Με 2 εως 2.5 βολτ εαν βαλεις ενα προφυλακτήρα θα τραβήξει 30 και βαλε Αμπερ εαν βαλεις ενα κερμα θα τραβήξει μιλιαμπερ !!!!!! Αυτο πρεπει να καταλαβεις !!!!! απο τα 2.5 βολτ και πανω καίγεται ο χαλκος (μορια) που μεταφέρονται στο αντικείμενο και γίνεται αυτη η λασπη .Καντο οπως σου ειπα και θα εχεις αποτελεσμα στα κερματα!!!!Οσο πιο χαμηλή ταση κατω απο 2.5 βολτ τόσο πιο λεπτόκοκκο αποτελεσμα !!!! Το διαλυμα ΓΑΛΑΖΟΠΕΤΡΑΣ να ειναι βαθυ μπλε!!!!!

----------


## VaselPi

Μάριε (*mariost*), συγχαρητήρια και πάλι. Γενικότερα, η επιχάλκωση είναι σχετικά δύσκολο εγχείρημα. Μερικές συμβουλές, που ίσως χρησιμεύσουν σε κάποιους. Παλαιά, επιχάλκωνα ορειχάλκινη επιφάνεια, συνήθως κυλινδρικού σχήματος, ως υπόστρωμα (περίπου 1 μm) για την επιχρύσωση. 

*1.* Ο ηλεκτρολύτης ήταν: «γαλαζόπετρα» ή θειικός χαλκός, 220 γρ, 60 γρ θειικού οξέος (d=1,84 g/cm3), σε 1 λίτρο δισ-απεσταγμένου νερού. Θερμοκρασία του ηλεκτρολύτη-δωματίου. Η καθοδική πυκνότητα του ρεύματος ήταν 50 mA/cm2. Η εναπόθεση χαλκού, πάχους 1 μm, γινόταν περίπου σε 1 λεπτό. Για άνοδο χρησιμοποιούσα ένα λεπτό φύλλο ηλεκτρολυτικού χαλκού. Για την επιμετάλλωση είχα συναρμολογήσει μία ρυθμιζόμενη πηγή ρεύματος: 0-5 Α. Το ρεύμα το ρύθμιζα με ένα πολύμετρο, εκ των προτέρων, βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα δύο ηλεκτρόδια της πηγής. Την τάση στην ηλεκτροχημική κυψέλη τη ρύθμιζε η πηγή ρεύματος-αυτόματα. Ποτέ δεν τη μέτρησα, καθώς εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και δεν παίζει αποφασιστικό ρόλο. Στην επιμετάλλωση, αποφασιστικό ρόλο παίζει η καθοδική πυκνότητα του ρεύματος.

*2.* Μεγάλη προσοχή στον καθαρισμό της επιφάνειας!!! Τον μηχανικό καθαρισμό τον έκανα πάνω στον τόρνο, στις 600-800 στροφές το λεπτό, με ντουκόχαρτο, στην αρχή, με 600-ρι, ακολουθούσε με 1200-ρι και στο τέλος, με βελούδο ύφασμα και ειδική πάστα καθαρισμού ασημικών. Μέτα τη πάστα-η επιφάνεια έλαμπε. Ο τελικός καθαρισμός γινόταν σε συσκευή υπερήχων, σε ειδικό διάλυμα αφαίρεσης λιπαρών ουσιών, στους 60 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Για καλή συνάφεια, λίγο πριν την επιμετάλλωση, το αντικείμενο εμβαπτιζόταν για 1-3 δευτερόλεπτα στο θειικό οξύ, προκειμένου να αφαιρεθεί το λεπτό επιφανειακό στρώμα οξειδίου. Μετά τον υπέρηχο και ξέπλυμά του, το αντικείμενο δεν το άγγιζα ούτε με τα γάντια! Με το κορκοδιλάκι του αρνητικού πόλου της πηγής, ο κύλινδρος εισαγόταν πρώτα στο οξύ και στη συνέχεια στον ηλεκτρολύτη για επιχάλκωση. 

*3.* Να θυμάστε, ότι στην κάθοδο ο χαλκός επικάθεται κυρίως ως δισθενές χαλκός (Cu+2 ), δίχως εκπομπή υδρογόνου. Σε περίπτωση εμπλουτισμού του ηλεκτρολύτη με μονοσθενές χαλκό (Cu+1 , δημιουργείται στην περιοχή της ανόδου), στην κάθοδο επικάθεται ο κακής ποιότητας πορώδης χαλκός, όπως και ένα μικρό μέρος οξείδιο του χαλκού (Cu2O), με επακόλουθο ο χαλκός να αποκτά σιγά σιγά μαύρο χρώμα.

*4.* Η εναπόθεση μεγάλων παχών χαλκού με δυσκόλεψε. Όταν προσπαθούσα να εναποθέσω πάχος πάνω από 1 μm, μετά από 3-4 λεπτά ο χαλκός άρχιζε να αλλάζει χρώμα. Έτσι, αναγκαζόμουν να διακόψω την εναπόθεση και να εισάγω για λίγο το αντικείμενο στο θειικό οξύ, έως ότου επανέλθει το χρώμα. Στη συνέχεια, η εναπόθεση επαναλαμβανόταν για άλλα 3 λεπτά κ.ο.κ.

*5.* Έχει σημασία, στην αρχή της διαδικασίας η συγκέντρωση των θετικών ιόντων του δισθενούς χαλκό στον ηλεκτρολύτη να είναι μεγάλη, ενώ στο video που βλέπουμε, είναι μηδενική, η οποία σιγά σιγά αυξάνει, λόγω διάλυσης της χάλκινης ανόδου, ωστόσο με άγνωστο ποσοστό των 2 ειδών ιόντων. Μάλλον αυτό το γεγονός εξηγεί μερικώς αυτά που βλέπουμε στο video. 

*6.* Τέλος, το νικέλιο ή το λεπτό στρώμα νικελίου θεωρείται κατάλληλο υπόστρωμα για την επιχάλκωση.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## sot1

από ένα βιβλίο του 1939
σχετικά με την επιχάλκωση
τα χημικά είναι για μεγάλη ποσότητα άλλα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται θα κάνει την σχετική αναλόγια






 προσοχή στα χημικά !!!!

----------

mikemtb (13-05-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

αντιμόνιο είναι αν θυμαμαι υδράργυρος με θειάφι

----------


## chip

για το αλουμίνιο διαβάζω κυανιούχες ενώσεις και τρομάζω.....

----------


## sot1

το post που έκανα το έκανα για την επιμετάλλωση  με χαλκό ,το βιβλίο έχει για πολλά μέταλλα τρόπους επιμετάλλωσης .
και όπως είπα , *προσοχή με τα χημικά*

----------


## nick1974

> αντιμόνιο είναι αν θυμαμαι υδράργυρος με θειάφι



δε θυμαμαι τι ακριβως ειναι αλλα θυμαμαι πως ειναι κατι κακο... Υπηρχε χρωμα ζωγραφικης με βαση το αντιμονιο -νομιζω καποιο κιτρινο... πρεπει να δω στο βιβλιο του Πλακωταρη- και θυμαμαι πως ειναι απ αυτα που θεωρουνται δηλητηριωδη (εννωειται εχει αντικατασταθει απο χρωματα καδμιου)

----------


## vasilisd

Μάριε συγχαρητήρια για το εγχείρημά σου, κατατοπιστικές και οι οδηγίες σου περί αποχάλκωσης. Αλλά βρε αδελφέ δεν έπρεπε να βάλεις το 20δραχμο του 1973 για πειράματα.

----------


## VaselPi

_για το αλουμίνιο διαβάζω κυανιούχες ενώσεις και τρομάζω....._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *chip*. 

Όταν παιδευόμουν με την επιχάλκωση, προκειμένου στη συνέχεια τα εξαρτήματα να τα επιχρυσώσω, την ίδια γνώμη είχα και εγώ: Μακριά από τις κυανιούχες ενώσεις! 
Έτσι, την επιχρύσωση αποφάσισα να μου την κάνουν τα μαστόρια που επιχρυσώνουν διάφορα οικιακά αντικείμενα και χρυσαφικά, κάπου στη Βουκουρεστίου της Αθήνας. Εκεί, στο εργαστήριό τους, είδα και πως γίνεται ο ηλεκτροχημικός καθαρισμός των εξαρτημάτων, αλλά και η επιχρύσωση, στο «άπσε-σβίσε», πολύ γρήγορα, στον θερμό (περίπου 80-90 βαθμούς, που άχνιζε ατμό!!!) κυανιούχο ηλεκτρολύτη. Εξεπλάγην επίσης με την άνεση, με την οποία ο μάστορας χειριζόταν τον κυανιούχο ηλεκτρολύτη, όπως και τα εξαρτήματα, μετά την επιχρύσωση, που τα έπιανε με τα χέρια, τα ξέπλυνε στο τρεχούμενο νερό και στη συνέχεια τα σκούπιζε με χαρτί κουζίνας. Κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να τρώει ένα μισοφαγωμένο κομμάτι τοστ. Τον ρώτησα αν φοβάται τη δηλητηρίαση. Χαμογέλασε και μου είπε: «Γνωρίζουμε τους κινδύνους και προσέχουμε». 
Ωστόσο, παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις και επισημάνσεις που του έκανα, δεν πρόσεξε και μου κατέστρεψε το λεπτό πλέγμα από ταντάλιο, που είχα κολλήσει με ειδική ηλεκτροπόντα και «χίλια ζόρια» σε ένα διάφραγμα. Επίσης, δεν μού άρεσε και το ότι την επιχρυσωμένη επιφάνεια την έπιανε με τα χέρια, ενώ εγώ την ήθελα άθικτη. 
Κοντολογίς, την επιχρύσωση αποφάσισα να την κάνω ο ίδιος, αλλά καθώς ήμουν άπειρος, για σιγουριά του αποτελέσματος έψαξα για κυανιούχο ηλεκτρολύτη, με τον οποίο η επιχρύσωση μπορεί να γίνει άμεσα στην ορειχάλκινη επιφάνεια, δίχως την προηγούμενη επιχάλκωση, που είναι μπελαλίδικη. 
Τον κυανιούχο ηλεκτρολύτη τον βρίσκεις και τον αγοράζεις εύκολα, αλλά πάντα με κοβάλτιο, ενώ εγώ τον ήθελα δίχως κοβάλτιο. Τελικά, τον ηλεκτρολύτη αυτόν μου τον έκαναν στην «Γαλβανοχημική», του Καπλάνογλου, κάπου στο σταθμό της Καλλιθέας, 1-ος λίτρου, ικανό να λειτουργεί σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου. Εκεί προμηθευτικά και την ειδική άνοδο, καλυμμένη με τιτάνιο.
Ο καθαρισμός και η διαδικασία επιχρύσωσης ήταν περίπου όπως και στην επιχάλκωση (βλ. post 6), αλλά για την αφαίρεση του λεπτού στρώματος οξειδίου, αντί για θειικό οξύ χρησιμοποιούσα 40 % διάλυμα κυανιούχου καλίου. Τότε, εξεπλάγην επίσης με την ευκολία με την οποία μπορούσες να αγοράσεις στα μαγαζιά χρυσοχοΐας, για παράδειγμα, 0,5 κιλό κυανιούχου καλίου! Σήμερα, ίσους σου ζητήσουν κάποια χαρτιά. 
Με τον κυανιούχο ηλεκτρολύτη είχα κάνει δεκάδες επιχρυσώσεις διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων, και πάντα με άριστο αποτέλεσμα. Ασφαλώς, πρόσεχα. Την όλη διαδικασία την έκανα πάντα σε διπλό στρώμα χαρτιού κουζίνας, ώστε κατά τη μετάγγιση των υγρών, ακόμη και μία σταγόνα αν πέσει, αυτή να πέσει πάνω σε χαρτί και όχι στο τραπέζι. Το χαρτί με τη σταγόνα, απομακρυνόταν αμέσως. Επίσης, συχνό πλύσιμο των χεριών με υγρό πιάτων, πριν, κατά τη διάρκεια, όπως και μετά την επιχρύσωση. Πλύσιμο των χεριών ακόμη και μετά από ένα απλό άγγιγμα του μπουκαλιού (1 L), που περιείχε τον ηλεκτρολύτη ή το διάλυμα κυανιούχου καλίου. Κάποια γνωρίσματα έστω ελαφρός δηλητηρίασης-δεν είχα νιώσει ποτέ.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Satcom

> Μάριε συγχαρητήρια για το εγχείρημά σου, κατατοπιστικές και οι οδηγίες σου περί αποχάλκωσης. Αλλά βρε αδελφέ δεν έπρεπε να βάλεις το 20δραχμο του 1973 για πειράματα.




Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δεν θα έπρεπε? :Huh:

----------


## tsimpidas

Επιχρύσωση-όλη η διαδικασία για αρχάριους

----------


## tsimpidas

Όπως τελικά φαίνεται μεσα στο διάλυμα πρέπει να υπάρχει ηδη το μεταλο που προκειτε 
να επικολληθεί και η επιμετάλλωση γίνεται μεσα σε μερικα λεπτά.

----------


## rama

Αν είχες συλλεκτική αγάπη για τα νομίσματα, δεν θα το ρωτούσες αυτό!

----------

vasilisd (15-05-19)

----------


## mariost

> Μάριε (*mariost*), συγχαρητήρια και πάλι. Γενικότερα, η επιχάλκωση είναι σχετικά δύσκολο εγχείρημα. Μερικές συμβουλές, που ίσως χρησιμεύσουν σε κάποιους. Παλαιά, επιχάλκωνα ορειχάλκινη επιφάνεια, συνήθως κυλινδρικού σχήματος, ως υπόστρωμα (περίπου 1 μm) για την επιχρύσωση. 
> 
> *1.* Ο ηλεκτρολύτης ήταν: «γαλαζόπετρα» ή θειικός χαλκός, 220 γρ, 60 γρ θειικού οξέος (d=1,84 g/cm3), σε 1 λίτρο δισ-απεσταγμένου νερού. Θερμοκρασία του ηλεκτρολύτη-δωματίου. Η καθοδική πυκνότητα του ρεύματος ήταν 50 mA/cm2. Η εναπόθεση χαλκού, πάχους 1 μm, γινόταν περίπου σε 1 λεπτό. Για άνοδο χρησιμοποιούσα ένα λεπτό φύλλο ηλεκτρολυτικού χαλκού. Για την επιμετάλλωση είχα συναρμολογήσει μία ρυθμιζόμενη πηγή ρεύματος: 0-5 Α. Το ρεύμα το ρύθμιζα με ένα πολύμετρο, εκ των προτέρων, βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα δύο ηλεκτρόδια της πηγής. Την τάση στην ηλεκτροχημική κυψέλη τη ρύθμιζε η πηγή ρεύματος-αυτόματα. Ποτέ δεν τη μέτρησα, καθώς εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και δεν παίζει αποφασιστικό ρόλο. Στην επιμετάλλωση, αποφασιστικό ρόλο παίζει η καθοδική πυκνότητα του ρεύματος.
> 
> *2.* Μεγάλη προσοχή στον καθαρισμό της επιφάνειας!!! Τον μηχανικό καθαρισμό τον έκανα πάνω στον τόρνο, στις 600-800 στροφές το λεπτό, με ντουκόχαρτο, στην αρχή, με 600-ρι, ακολουθούσε με 1200-ρι και στο τέλος, με βελούδο ύφασμα και ειδική πάστα καθαρισμού ασημικών. Μέτα τη πάστα-η επιφάνεια έλαμπε. Ο τελικός καθαρισμός γινόταν σε συσκευή υπερήχων, σε ειδικό διάλυμα αφαίρεσης λιπαρών ουσιών, στους 60 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Για καλή συνάφεια, λίγο πριν την επιμετάλλωση, το αντικείμενο εμβαπτιζόταν για 1-3 δευτερόλεπτα στο θειικό οξύ, προκειμένου να αφαιρεθεί το λεπτό επιφανειακό στρώμα οξειδίου. Μετά τον υπέρηχο και ξέπλυμά του, το αντικείμενο δεν το άγγιζα ούτε με τα γάντια! Με το κορκοδιλάκι του αρνητικού πόλου της πηγής, ο κύλινδρος εισαγόταν πρώτα στο οξύ και στη συνέχεια στον ηλεκτρολύτη για επιχάλκωση. 
> 
> *3.* Να θυμάστε, ότι στην κάθοδο ο χαλκός επικάθεται κυρίως ως δισθενές χαλκός (Cu+2 ), δίχως εκπομπή υδρογόνου. Σε περίπτωση εμπλουτισμού του ηλεκτρολύτη με μονοσθενές χαλκό (Cu+1 , δημιουργείται στην περιοχή της ανόδου), στην κάθοδο επικάθεται ο κακής ποιότητας πορώδης χαλκός, όπως και ένα μικρό μέρος οξείδιο του χαλκού (Cu2O), με επακόλουθο ο χαλκός να αποκτά σιγά σιγά μαύρο χρώμα.
> 
> *4.* Η εναπόθεση μεγάλων παχών χαλκού με δυσκόλεψε. Όταν προσπαθούσα να εναποθέσω πάχος πάνω από 1 μm, μετά από 3-4 λεπτά ο χαλκός άρχιζε να αλλάζει χρώμα. Έτσι, αναγκαζόμουν να διακόψω την εναπόθεση και να εισάγω για λίγο το αντικείμενο στο θειικό οξύ, έως ότου επανέλθει το χρώμα. Στη συνέχεια, η εναπόθεση επαναλαμβανόταν για άλλα 3 λεπτά κ.ο.κ.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασίλη για τις διευκρινίσεις . Στο  5  δεν κατάλαβα πως μπορούμε από την αρχή  να έχουμε  συγκέντρωση μεγάλη του  δισθενούς χαλκού στην κάθοδο.Είδα ότι κάποιοι  σε επινικελώσεις βέβαια συνήθως  χρησιμοποιούν αναδευτήρα από ενυδρείο κοντά  στην κάθοδο  για να απομακρύνουν το σκούρο άλας   και τις φυσαλλίδες υδρογόνου που εμποδίζουν την επικάθιση  του χαλκού.  Θέλει από ότι κατάλαβα εκτός από πολύ καλό καθαρισμό  ελεγχόμενες συνεχώς συνθήκες και σίγουρα χαμηλότερο βολτάζ. Περιμένω από την Bangood  στη  βδομάδα ένα   καλλίτερο τροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο   και  θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω με γαλαζόπετρα. Με το οξύ  ελεγχότανε το ρεύμα ευκολότερα  αλλά   έπεφτε πολύ γρήγορα και ήθελε συμπλήρωμα  κάθε τόσο. Θα προσπαθήσω κάτι πιο αυτοματοποιημένο. Πιστεύω ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο αλλά απέχω παρασάγγας  από  επαγγελματική δουλειά.Σαν αρχή όμως παρ' ότι που νευρίασα στην αρχή  του πειράματος   σιγά σιγά  άρχισα να βελτιώνω τη μέθοδο  και έμεινα σχετικά ικανοποιημένος για πρώτη φορά. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις υποδείξεις.Είναι πολύτιμες.

----------


## makocer

μια μικρη παρατηρηση απ οσα ειδα στο βιντεο >το 'ξεβαφτικο νυχιων' που χρησιμοποιησες ηταν acetone free δλδ δεν περιεχει καθολου ακετονη (και καλα κανουν) αλλα περα απ αυτο περιεχει και αλλα χημικα και ελαια που δεν ειναι ιδανικα για καθαρισμο , καλυτερα να πας σ ενα χρωματοπωλειο και να παρεις καθαρη ακετονη (ασετον) με την οποια θα κανεις τον τελικο καθαρισμο του αντικειμενου (και ν αποφυγεις ετσι ισως το θειικο οξυ )

----------


## VaselPi

_Στο 5 δεν κατάλαβα πως μπορούμε από την αρχή να έχουμε συγκέντρωση μεγάλη του δισθενούς χαλκού στην κάθοδο_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *mariost*.

Η συγκέντρωση του δισθενούς χαλκού είναι σωστή, ακόμη και στην αρχή της επιμετάλλωσης, στον ηλεκτρολύτη «γαλαζόπετρας», ενώ στον ηλεκτρολύτη διαλύματος νιτρικού οξέος, στην αρχή, η συγκέντρωσή τους είναι μηδενική. Ωστόσο, θα αρχίσει σιγα σιγά να αυξάνει, αν στο διάλυμα εισάγετε χάλκινα αντικείμενα. Γρηγορότερα θα αυξάνει, αν εφαρμόσετε στο σύστημα ρεύμα, όπως στο video. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η ποιότητα της επιχάλκωσης εξαρτάται από τη συγκέντρωση των ιόντων του χαλκού, στα πρώτα στάδια, όπως και στη συνέχεια. Με άλλα λόγια, η συγκέντρωση των ιόντων πρέπει να είναι σταθερή και όχι μεταβαλλόμενη, όπως στο video, που αυξανόταν συναρτήσει χρόνου υπό την επίδραση του ρεύματος. Με μεταβαλλόμενη συγκέντρωση των ιόντων (με μηδενική αρχική τιμή και αυξανόμενη συνεχώς), η ποιότητα της επιχάλκωσης και η συνάφεια θα είναι κακή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

